# Hiro Bino Sam in Lingen (Germany)



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday 31 May we were invited by Heike and Thomas in Lingen.

Hiro has found another friend in Bino and Sam is a real sockerplayer.

All the pictures on..
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/BesuchHeikeThomas310508

A House









Heike and Thomas









Sam and Bino









Hiro









Hiro and Bino




































Sam the sockerplayer









Bino and his yoga


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

Your pictures are wonderful. Looks like they had lots of fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How cute they are. It's so nice that Hiro has lots of Hav friends.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOVE your pictures....as always!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

looks like they had a great time.....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

These are fabulous pictures and I just love the soccer and yoga shots. Such happy, beautiful dogs.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Love the great pictures.
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always fantastic pictures. I loved the soccer player !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your pictures are fantastic, as usual.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

You have the most expressive pictures! I love the house in Germany. My husband taught German language here for eight years. Ich spreche nicht so gut...hoffentlich wir zu Deutschland reisen. Okay, I realize that was probably pretty bad German!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great photos, as usual. I love the yoga picture!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Great pictures. The 5th picture looks like a really good secret was just shared between two friends. My kids loved that one.

Katrina


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Amy

That wasn't so bad German!
My German is maybe better, because I live near the German boarder.
But the Germans can't speak any Dutch ( maybe a few words ), althought some of them live near the Dutch boarder.
Dutch is difficult for them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pictures as always! I love the Yoga shot. Such a great expression on contentment!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ You get the award for always sharing so many consistently GREAT photos! :first:

I love how you're able to capture the cutest (and sometimes, funniest) expressions. Fantastic job! :clap2:


----------

